# Iconic H'Ween Candy



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm curently working on a yard display with lots of oversize things (more on that in another post). I'm going to try and make huge versions of candy I loved as a TOTer and would like your opinions to the following question:

Except for candy corn, what would you consider to be "iconic" H'ween candies that I could incorperate.


Any and all suggestions appreciated.

Marc V.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I assume you don't want the typical commercial brand candies so won't go that route. I guess I remember getting candy apples, popcorn balls, wax lips, those peanut blossoms wrapped in orange and black waxy papers. Most of my halloween candy though was name brand candies, like Hershey bars etc.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't forget: Pixie Stix, Smarties, Bit-O-Honey, those nondescript caramels with the clear wrapper (not the Kraft ones), Starlight Peppermints, & PEZ. Last but not least, those weird colored candy coated chocolate balls. They were sort of like M & M's, except smaller, and came in a clear cellophane sleeve.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I was also thinking those peanut butter chews in the orange paper. Lollipops is Halloween designs.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

I loved the wax vampire teeth. Play with them, chew on them for hours. Also those chewy pumpkins, kind of like a tootsie roll type substance. You know the blessed ween is coming when you see those babies (don't taste to good however!)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Did I find the coolest site for you! http://www.oldtimecandy.com/ So, ramblin through found all these candies that my brother and I would find in our treat bags minus the obvious treasured chocolate ones. Get ready for a nostalgic blast from the past!






































































Root beer barrels



















Sour Balls


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's more!


















My absolute favorite: Bullseyes.... well next to Whoopers.






































































Oh yeah, butterscotch!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Mmmm, Mary Jane's, Sugar Daddies & Whoppers....  Forgot about those entirely, thanks for the bit of nostalgia Terra! 

Right, can't forget these either...




















And. THE. Best. Candy. EVER. 











Off topic/ I have the funniest story about "The Sugar Baby Incident", and my favorite English Staffordshire.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

What are those Chick-o-Stick things anyway? I never tried one as a kid thinking it was made of real chicken. LOL

I wish someone would make the old style Candy Cigarettes again. Those were my all time favorite. 
I guess they're not politically correct now.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_M62H2afg_YE/SZitEVYmlSI/AAAAAAAAApo/e_ndyhrVLr4/s1600-h/licoric+taffy.jpeg
you got to remember these. black and white swirls
http://www.bing.com/search?q=gummies&FORM=HPDTLB&PC=HPDTDF&MKT=en-us
and what about gummies


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> What are those Chick-o-Stick things anyway? I never tried one as a kid thinking it was made of real chicken. LOL
> 
> I wish someone would make the old style Candy Cigarettes again. Those were my all time favorite.
> I guess they're not politically correct now.


Chick-o-Sticks were like a non-chocolate covered butterfinger if I remember correctly.


Also, you can still find candy cigarettes from time to time. Usually in oddity type stores, joke stores, etc. I came across some last summer/fall and tried talking the wife into buying them for Halloween handouts. I used to get them as a kid, and I don't smoke. Well, I don't smoke any more that is........


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Last but not least, those weird colored candy coated chocolate balls. They were sort of like M & M's, except smaller, and came in a clear cellophane sleeve.


I freakin' LOVED those.  I know _exactly_ what you're talking about.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the gas station here in town sells the candy cigarettes, but they call them candy sticks. who they think they're fooling, the kids no matter what age buy them and put them in their mouths to smoke. i loved them as a kid and love them now. oh, and for the record, i have never smoked. well, except maybe i smoked candy cigarettes as i ate them. they are yummy.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> What are those Chick-o-Stick things anyway? I never tried one as a kid thinking it was made of real chicken. LOL
> 
> I wish someone would make the old style Candy Cigarettes again. Those were my all time favorite.
> I guess they're not politically correct now.


Chick-O-Sticks are a peanut butter toffee crisp that's absolutely inundated with coconut oil & toasted coconut. Sounds a bit off if you think about it, but it's like an evil version of heaven. It's probably a good thing that they quit making the really big ones. Or, at least I've not seen the monster sized ones in many a year. 

Candy cigs  Oh yeah, well remember those! 



GhostTown said:


> ...Also, you can still find candy cigarettes from time to time. Usually in oddity type stores, joke stores, etc. I came across some last summer/fall and tried talking the wife into buying them for Halloween handouts. I used to get them as a kid, and I don't smoke. Well, I don't smoke any more that is........



Whooo, many a politically correct parental unit would freak! That might be amusing.  Politically correct =/= fascism. 





GhostTown said:


> I freakin' LOVED those.  I know _exactly_ what you're talking about.


I hear ya! They were pretty good, but they were a little weird because of the earthy toned colors they came in. Although, the colors fit the season, soooo....


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I love this thread! Making me hungry!! 

Just thought of the idea to create large over-size PEZ dispensers for yard display and make the heads that pull back be famous monsters: Frankenstein, Mummy, Vampire, Werewolf, you get the picture. When the head pulls back = just think of the gooey guts you could dispense! *


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Reading this posts reminds me of my DAD... back in the 70's he worked Nabisco that made Sugar Daddy and Sugar Baby.. I remember him coming home with loads of this stuff cause something didn't come out exactly how it should of, or that the batch was damaged after packaging and it couldn't be sold out to the stores. Oh man talk about an AWESOME Memory....


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Whooo, many a politically correct parental unit would freak! That might be amusing.  Political correct =/= fascism.


hehe......


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Last but not least, those weird colored candy coated chocolate balls. They were sort of like M & M's, except smaller, and came in a clear cellophane sleeve.


Sixlets! We hand those out in our bags every year.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

snigglez said:


> Reading this posts reminds me of my DAD... back in the 70's he worked Nabisco that made Sugar Daddy and Sugar Baby.. I remember him coming home with loads of this stuff cause something didn't come out exactly how it should of, or that the batch was damaged after packaging and it couldn't be sold out to the stores. Oh man talk about an AWESOME Memory....


Oh that is a great memory. 

As kids, we lived very near the Cracker Jack factory in Chicago. THAT is a smell from heaven when we'd drive by it for sure! I'd bet that whenever mom drove by it us kids in the back seat would start the whining, _"Mom - we want some Cracker Jacks!" _It smelled like boiling caramel with a hint of popcorn ... mmmm....mmm.....mmmmmmm!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

xrockonx911 said:


> Sixlets! We hand those out in our bags every year.



Aahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! SIXLETS!!!!!!! You rock!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Terra said:


> Oh that is a great memory.
> 
> As kids, we lived very near the Cracker Jack factory in Chicago. THAT is a smell from heaven when we'd drive by it for sure! I'd bet that whenever mom drove by it us kids in the back seat would start the whining, _"Mom - we want some Cracker Jacks!" _It smelled like boiling caramel with a hint of popcorn ... mmmm....mmm.....mmmmmmm!


Slightly off topic, but along parallel lines. When I lived in Atlanta, my home was in the Virginia Highlands about a block away from the San Francisco Coffee Co. They specialized in uber fresh coffee, roasting their beans every morning... Being a coffee fiend, especially for the exotics (read that: pure, no blends. *NOT* flavored garbage), it was pure heaven to walk out the front door on the way to work every morning. I very much miss that neighborhood.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OP, how large are the candy props are you planning on making? I liked the PEZ idea with halloween figures as the dispenser. 

BTW totally off topic but someone mentioned candy cigrettes. Had a flashback to chocolate cigarettes, but my favorite ones were the bubble gum ones that were wrapped in white paper and when you first got them and put one in your mouth and blew out, some cornstarch (probably) would blow out and look like smoke. We thought that was really cool and a favorite item to get in our bags. Not a great message to promote these days but fun candy idea all the same.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dollar General sells the little boxes of candy cigarettes.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I can't fathom why nobody has mentioned tose caramel kisses that used t be sold before Halloween. I found them for sale again last year, and picked up a pair of bags for nostalgic reasons. They were "Pumpkin Pie" flavored, but their best feature was that they were wrapped in seasonal wax paper. Miniature images of Witches, Jack O'Lanterns, Ghosts and Black Cats. Orange and Black wrapping, of course.
Here's something sweet related that could work, and would draw smiles from your older visitors; oversized boxes of breakfast cereal - Frankenberry, Count Chock-ula and Booberry. Remember them?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Chick-o-Sticks were covered in coconut? Gee, I missed out---I LOVE coconut!
It's just like those "Chicken in a Biscuit" crackers. I thought those had real chicken in them too when I was a kid!

Anybody remember the bubble gum cigarettes? They were covered in a white paper wrapper and you could put one in your mouth, blow on it, and the white powder coating the gum would blow out and look like smoke.
Me and my friend loved doing that.
And I never smoked in my life either.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol! I hear ya, I'm a big coconut fan too!  Heheh! Your not the only one to think that, it's why Atkinson removed the chicken cartoon character from the label a long time ago. I heard they came up with the name for Chick-O-Sticks because they (extremely vaguely, imo) resembled fried chicken. "What??? That don't look like no fried chicken I ever seen!?!" Yeah, me either! But that's the story.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow what a trip through memory candy lane. In the 60s/70s my mom was always worried about the presence of a razor blade or needles in candy. There was always some story, unverified of course, of a kid from a nearby neighborhood who succumbed to this demise!

@Snigglez I too remember the iconic Sugar Daddy. In fact I'm sure there is a discarded bar out there somewhere possessing some of my fillings!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Dollar General sells the little boxes of candy cigarettes.


Awsome. I'm going to have all of the kids in my area munching down a pack a day through the entire month of November.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> It's just like those "Chicken in a Biscuit" crackers. I thought those had real chicken in them too when I was a kid!


So Dave........ what was your take on Rock Candy? Made from real rocks?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

This is making me want some candy! But me, I am a chocolate girl through and through. Reeses! YUMMIE!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

My husband ADORES "Sixlets". He can't get enough and hoards them on Halloween night.

Chick-o-Sticks- I used to throw those away, until one year I got desperate- and they are delish! I mean really good! I only eat them at halloween time, and they are great.

The peanut butter "Mary Janes" are good as well. They taste crunchy and creamy!

Wax vampire teeth are my favorite! Who hasn't spent hours of their childhood ( and adulthood) being a wax vampire?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

hollow said:


> Chick-o-Sticks- I used to throw those away...



WHAT?!? Noooo, tell me ya didn't...even if you did! *thwacks the backside of Hollow's head*


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

To me there is no nostalgic halloween candy that brings back memories like the wonderful Wowee Witch Whistle


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

GhostTown said:


> So Dave........ what was your take on Rock Candy? Made from real rocks?


No, because there was a picture of the candy on the box. I liked that stuff, since it was basically pure sugar. Yum!

I remember dropping my "already licked" Sugar Daddy in the sand once. Boo-hoo.... Maybe we rinsed it off. I'm sure I tried to.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Although not candy, I can't help but think of apples - whether "bobbing for" or "full of razor blades."


----------



## smokey (Jun 5, 2008)

Gotta have this..... this was the greatest piece of Halloween candy ever. Well, at least when I was a kid.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

BlueFrog said:


> Although not candy, I can't help but think of apples - whether "bobbing for" or "full of razor blades."


Me too! We used to have a family friend that made these each year. They were sooooooooo good!  She used to put her name, address, phone # on each one to allay parents' fears, but today such a feat is totally taboo! Too bad.

Mmmmm ..... apples ..... <drool> .....


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OP, how large are the candy props are you planning on making? I liked the PEZ idea with halloween figures as the dispenser.
> 
> BTW totally off topic but someone mentioned candy cigrettes. Had a flashback to chocolate cigarettes, but my favorite ones were the bubble gum ones that were wrapped in white paper and when you first got them and put one in your mouth and blew out, some cornstarch (probably) would blow out and look like smoke. We thought that was really cool and a favorite item to get in our bags. Not a great message to promote these days but fun candy idea all the same.


I totally remember those!!! We loved that it looked like smoke blowing off of them. They were pretty damn tasty too! Man, something like that would NEVER fly now. I feel like todays kids practically grow up in a bubble compared to how we grew up.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Trinity1 said:


> I totally remember those!!! We loved that it looked like smoke blowing off of them. They were pretty damn tasty too! Man, something like that would NEVER fly now. I feel like todays kids practically grow up in a bubble compared to how we grew up.


An anit-bacterial, sterilized, ultra-safe, take-no-responsibility-for-our-own-actions bubble at that!  Simply put, kids need to eat more dirt! Can anyone tell me when peanuts became weapons of mass destruction?!?

But I digress .... got to lay off the coffee ... stop these rants 

Lay off the coffee? Who am I kidding!

Back to the topic at hand ....
Does anybody remember Halloween Kiss Candy? As far as I recall they were only available during Halloween and were a molasses based candy. Never did like them much, but my mom did so that made it worth while!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

I must have led a sheltered life, have never seen or heard of these!!! They look awesome though.


smokey said:


> Gotta have this..... this was the greatest piece of Halloween candy ever. Well, at least when I was a kid.
> View attachment 107782


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *
> Just thought of the idea to create large over-size PEZ dispensers for yard display and make the heads that pull back be famous monsters: Frankenstein, Mummy, Vampire, Werewolf, you get the picture. When the head pulls back = just think of the gooey guts you could dispense! *


LOL That would be awesome! If my memory is correct... I think somewhere out there on one of the Christmas forums, I saw a link to someone who made huge Christmas Pez Dispensers that were animated and sang songs! LOLOLOL


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Gatordave said:


> I must have led a sheltered life, have never seen or heard of these!!! They look awesome though.


You're not alone! Not sure if it's just a Canada vs. US thing, but I never saw many of these either! Awesome? Yes! Curious? Definitely!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't forget raisins, the _top_ treat of Halloween


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Don't forget raisins, the _top_ treat of Halloween


LOL! Judging by the number of those wrinkly little buggers I got (and I like raisins!) you'd think my whole town was on the arse end of a vineyard!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

UGH! Those raisins. The bane of all Trick or Treaters!

Which would make it a perfect oversized treat in your yard. The horror... HORROR!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, I so forgot about the wax whistles, those rocked! Used to get the flavored tootsie rolls, zotz. Also remember the ufo's the Styrofoam like saucers with little candy pieces in them. Also the razzles 'the candy that's a gum!' Occasionally we would get the marshmallow ice cream cones and the candy necklaces. Yes I am that old! Oh hey, and the cinnamon gum hot dogs!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, you got to have candy necklaces. they are so gross tasting. i remember the witch whistles. i loved them. how about just good old fashioned suckers, and tootsie pops. bottle caps, fizzies, and red hots. i've seen the peanut butter kisses, but never wrapped in that fancy paper. orange or black paper here.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Don't forget raisins, the _top_ treat of Halloween




Hey Garth, I see you know my bestest buddy: Senor Sarcasm <3 Lol!  The last person whom I remember getting raisins from, got the flaming bag of crap on the porch trick played on them


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's the thread on the gaint PEZ dispensers:

http://christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=3015


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

That's it Dave! Those giant PEZ dispensers would be awesome for Halloween as well!! 

Oh gosh... reading this thread just brings back so many memories. I grew up on a large horse farm... we'd come home and toss the apples and popcorn balls immediately in the corral for the horses and chickens and keep the goodies for ourselves! LOL I have to admit, our haul would be mostly Mars products, we lived very close to M&M Mars. In the 1970s my mom worked as a bookeeper there and she would bring home sample candies that would have a questionnaire with it that you had to fill out. That was always fun! Except, on hot days, you'd be sitting at your desk in high school feeling nauseous and overcome with the smell of cocoa that permeated the air and think that you will never eat another m&m in your life!!! On the flip side, bags of cocoa shells make for nifty mulch in the gardens!


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Terra said:


> UGH! Those raisins. The bane of all Trick or Treaters!
> 
> Which would make it a perfect oversized treat in your yard. The horror... HORROR!


It could be like "Attack of the 50 foot Box of Raisins" _Now playing at a 1950's drive-in near you!_ You could make a giant box with a zombified lady on the front! Maybe have her munching on a bunch of grapes with a little grape juice trickling down like blood! This gives me ideas I might just do myself! It wouldn't fit in with the rest of the haunt, but sometimes you just have to do something because it's the right thing to do!


----------

